# Q9965 help



## dlcaraveo (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I am new to pain mngmnt and something doesnt look right with this code. 
Q9965 has been billed at 4 units and getting reimbursed $2.78 total. Reports read 40 mg and I am wondering if the conversion is off?????  I heard it is supposed to reimburse around $50 bucks so I am thinking the units are supposed to be 40 or 400?  Anyone else using this code?


----------

